# Relab LX480 Complete for $174 - Good Deal?



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 1, 2019)

email from Relab:

*Ready For Legendary Reverb Sound?*

For decades, the 480 has been the standard by which all other reverb processors have been measured.

Ask any pro and you’ll soon learn that the 480 is widely considered to be one of the best-sounding reverbs ever built.

Nothing compares to the distinctive, smooth, rich "480 sound"

And now you can bring this legendary reverb sound natively to your mixes - *at an unprecedented price.*

For a limited time, *SAVE 50% on the Relab LX480 Complete Reverb *

That means *you save $175 off the list price of $349.*

We have a new version coming soon, and as a thank you for being a Relab list member, we wanted to give you a chance to get in at this unbeatable price.

You’ll also get the upgrade to LX480 V3 FREE - as soon as it becomes available. 


-


comments on LX480?

i'm a sucker for reverbs.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## wst3 (Oct 1, 2019)

If I did not have a license for the UAD 480 plugin I'd probably grab this. I did demo the first release, and I thought it was very good. At the time it was more than I could rationally spend on a reverb plugin - I just wasn't making tracks that would benefit.

Flash forward a few years and UA introduced their 480 at a time when I did need - or at least want - a 480 vibe, and I had a project that would cover the cost. (Never hurts!).

Being cagey I revisited the Relab, and was able to compare them side by side.

I was a little bit surprised that the controls did not match up 1:1, differences were small, sometimes inaudible, but the old null test showed that they didn't quite line up. Not a big deal, just interesting.

The overall experience favored the UA version - it wasn't a huge difference, but I preferred the sound of the UA plugin - and it wasn't even the sound so much as the way it reacted to whatever I fed it. I actually preferred the Relab UI, but function before form<G>!

I don't think one can go wrong with either one. At the current price, if you don't have a good 480 plugin you should absolutely give it a try. If you have a UA DSP card or interface you may also want to try theirs, it is on sale for the same price (someone is watching someone!)


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 1, 2019)

Still a bit pricey for my home studio needs, especially with several 'workable' Reverbs.
( bx_rooMS, R2, K12U ) 

Are there less pricey options, which get 'closest' to UA480, relab LX480 ??


----------



## wst3 (Oct 1, 2019)

None that I've tried - but then I have mine, so I stopped looking (gad, what if I found another one I liked??)

The 224 and 480 reverbs, along with a few others from the dustbins of history (SP2016, Ursa Major Space Station, Quantec, etc) have distinct signatures. Partly that was a function of the hardware and software of the time, and partly it was who used what, and how they used them.

I don't think everyone necesarilly needs a 480, but I think everyone could put such a plugin to good use.

The trick is, the other reverbs I've used that compare favorably, even though that are not attempts at cloning, cost even more.

If I were looking for a more budget friendly reverb that gets me in the ballpark I'd look at Valhalla VintageVerb.

Or I'd stop trying to emulate a 30 (plus) year old design and get something really flexible, the 2C Audio plugs fit that bill nicely, and for a bit more so too do the Exponential Audio (now izotope) reverbs.

One of the reasons many folks own more (many more) than one reverb is that they really are different.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 1, 2019)

Your perspectives help a lot, given my far narrower exposure. Have Valhalla Plate, demos, and VV seems a solid addition. PSP Xenon vst seemed aged ... at 2008 release, _but not in context with classic hardware periods _ subsequent vst. _

Many thanks for helping !


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 1, 2019)

i had a PCM 60 back in the day.

grabbed Relab's Sonsig during intro.

so many reverbs - but this one brings back some profound '80s memories.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 1, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Your perspectives help a lot, given my far narrower exposure. Have Valhalla Plate, demos, and VV seems a solid addition. PSP Xenon vst seemed aged ... at 2008 release, _but not in context with classic hardware periods _ subsequent vst. _
> 
> Many thanks for helping !



Xenon? i have that. nice limiter.

PSP 2445 is SUPERB!


----------



## wst3 (Oct 1, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i had a PCM 60 back in the day.
> 
> grabbed Relab's Sonsig during intro.
> 
> so many reverbs - but this one brings back some profound '80s memories.


I still have a PCM90 in the rack, so glad I didn't sell it!!!

I do like Sonsig, but I feel like I don't really need yet another reverb right now. That could change! The UI is brilliant, and it sounds good, although I found it very easy to overdo reverb when I was trying it.

Too many good reverbs!!!


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 1, 2019)

Is the Relab resellable? If so I’ll sell my 480. Both the random and the other.


----------



## Jediwario1 (Oct 1, 2019)

gsilbers said:


> Is the Relab resellable? If so I’ll sell my 480. Both the random and the other.




From the Relab website: 
_"Transferring licenses is handled by iLok which is explained here https://www.ilok.com/#!faq under "Your Licenses".
Please note: An educational/academic license is not transferable (locked to your iLok Account)"_


I might be interested in purchasing the "Complete" one from you depending on your price.


----------



## Henu (Oct 1, 2019)

What the hell? :( This is from their website:



> *LIMITED TIME OFFER - SAVE $50*



$349.00 -> $299.00

Did they just made the discount worse or what's the deal here? Or did you get some sort of a code in your email as it mentions the "list member" and didn't mention it?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 2, 2019)

I auditioned it awhile back, but preferred Nimbus. I did, however, buy Sonsig-A when it was $99, which has largely replaced Valhalla Vintage for me. Nimbus & Sonsig are my main reverbs now, with VVV, Little Plate, Toraverb2, and some others filling in gaps/needs.

The upgrade to v3 is appealing as I bet that makes some strides forward, at least in UI (at least if they learned from Sonsig).


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 2, 2019)

Jediwario1 said:


> From the Relab website:
> _"Transferring licenses is handled by iLok which is explained here https://www.ilok.com/#!faq under "Your Licenses".
> Please note: An educational/academic license is not transferable (locked to your iLok Account)"_
> 
> ...



i bought it a while ago and they change the website so i contacted them to update my account and make sure everything is ok to sell. now that i checked. i do have the complete and also the random hall. 
price will be lower than whatever sale they have now.


----------



## gussunkri (Oct 2, 2019)

I've tried asking them if it is possible to upgrade LX480 from Rhall to complete but they haven't answered. In fact, last time I asked them a question they never answered either. Nice sounding reverb though.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 2, 2019)

Henu said:


> What the hell? :( This is from their website:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




there is a code in the email - checking with them if it's ok to share here.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 2, 2019)

vitocorleone123 said:


> I auditioned it awhile back, but preferred Nimbus. I did, however, buy Sonsig-A when it was $99, which has largely replaced Valhalla Vintage for me. Nimbus & Sonsig are my main reverbs now, with VVV, Little Plate, Toraverb2, and some others filling in gaps/needs.
> 
> The upgrade to v3 is appealing as I bet that makes some strides forward, at least in UI (at least if they learned from Sonsig).




Sonsig, Nimbus - are tops in my collection as well.

2CAudio and FabFilter is up there too.

I even have a few Waves reverbs that are STELLAR: Abbey Road Plates and Chambers

PSP has their plate and springs that are simply gorgeous.

-

same here about the interest in v3 - may grab it just get on that train.


----------



## cchristensson (Oct 2, 2019)

The Relab is by me a great reverb. The random hall is always on my mixbus. Had it since in beta. 
Glues things together and just sounds great.


----------



## averystemmler (Oct 2, 2019)

I've never used the original hardware so I can't comment on how accurate it is, but I've become quite enamored with LX480. Of the the Relab products, it's the one that I keep coming back to.

Though, I have to add, operating a LARC with a mouse will never stop being a little obnoxious to me.


----------



## Jediwario1 (Oct 2, 2019)

Henu said:


> What the hell? :( This is from their website:
> 
> $349.00 -> $299.00
> 
> Did they just made the discount worse or what's the deal here? Or did you get some sort of a code in your email as it mentions the "list member" and didn't mention it?



Use the promo code "LEGEND"


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 2, 2019)

Always interesting to hear what other people prefer and use.

My favourite verb is ReLab's VSR S24. I am seriously considering the LX480 too with this discount. I trialed both (LX and S24) when I bought S24 but could only swing one with available budget. The S24 preset Large Warm Hall (TS) is wonderful (to my ears and on my set-up). I did get Sonsig on release but have yet to really get to grips with it. I haven't had a lot of success yet. I am quite prepared to put that down to me and not ReLab in any way who have been nothing short of accommodating to me with support.

Annnnd I'm still holding out on Spaces II. I am SoNowWhat? and I have a reverb problem.

Edit - and to answer your question @Zoot_Rollo yes, I think it is worth the price. IMHO. There is a trial option before you buy.


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 3, 2019)

gsilbers said:


> i bought it a while ago and they change the website so i contacted them to update my account and make sure everything is ok to sell. now that i checked. i do have the complete and also the random hall.
> price will be lower than whatever sale they have now.




this was their response:

_Thank you for contacting us.

We are working on a way to import 3rd party products to a Relab account. We have no ETA yet when it will be possible.
Please check with us again in a month or two._


I dont think customer service is their forte


----------



## Henu (Oct 3, 2019)

Jediwario1 said:


> Use the promo code "LEGEND"



<3 Thank you, bought!


----------



## averystemmler (Oct 3, 2019)

gsilbers said:


> this was their response:
> 
> _Thank you for contacting us.
> 
> ...



I have so many questions.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 3, 2019)

Jediwario1 said:


> Use the promo code "LEGEND"




Relab's response to my email asking if it was OK to share the code:

Hey thanks so much for the message.

The deal was intended as a thank you offer for our loyal email list members, That being said, we also have a ton of users that simply don't subscribe to updates - and the coupon can be used by anyone. It has already leaked to other groups and forums. So if you post it, anyone with the coupon will get the discount until it expires - sometime next week I think… J

Have a great day!

Kind regards,
Relab - Support


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 3, 2019)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Annnnd I'm still holding out on Spaces II. I am SoNowWhat? and I have a reverb problem.




i have Spaces II - finger on the BUY trigger for LX480 Complete.



I'm Zoot and I'm a 'verbaholic.

We admitted we were powerless over reflections—that our rooms had become unmanageable.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 3, 2019)

bought


----------



## Henu (Oct 3, 2019)

@Jediwario1 , @Zoot_Rollo 

I actually was a long-time subscriber but unsubbed just less than a month ago. :D 

Gave this a quick comparison against Lexicon PCM Native, and I definitely feel it's different and suits for different things. While the Lex sounds a bit more clean and "expensive", the LX has this awesome dirtiness and weight which the Lex is lacking. Besides, the Lex is so f**king buggy and unreliable that I'd rather use the LX as my workhorse for this next project I'm working on next week.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 3, 2019)

Henu said:


> @Jediwario1 , @Zoot_Rollo
> 
> I actually was a long-time subscriber but unsubbed just less than a month ago. :D
> 
> Gave this a quick comparison against Lexicon PCM Native, and I definitely feel it's different and suits for different things. While the Lex sounds a bit more clean and "expensive", the LX has this awesome dirtiness and weight which the Lex is lacking. Besides, the Lex is so f**king buggy and unreliable that I'd rather use the LX as my workhorse for this next project I'm working on next week.




good to know about the PCM Native bugginess.


----------



## Henu (Oct 3, 2019)

Yep, it's a nightmare with the iLok. I think it's now behaving a bit better since a reinstall but I've developed a (very expensive) dread towards using it on any larger projects. However, for mastering of symphonic stuff it's the best you can get if you ask me. Random Hall on 10% and everything is awesome. :D


----------



## averystemmler (Oct 3, 2019)

Henu said:


> Yep, it's a nightmare with the iLok. I think it's now behaving a bit better since a reinstall but I've developed a (very expensive) dread towards using it on any larger projects. However, for mastering of symphonic stuff it's the best you can get if you ask me. Random Hall on 10% and everything is awesome. :D



That's interesting. I've been using both the Relab and Lex PCM plugins for a while now, and can't recall any trouble with either. What have you experienced?

I have had issues with other ilok plugins over the years, though. Spaces used to crash on load every so often, for some reason.


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 8, 2019)

I was on the fence with this as I already have Lexicon PCM Native and many others although I bought it and I'm really happy. I was worried from the demos that the tail decay might not be as smooth, or that the stereo spread might be narrow, but this isn't the case. The dual machine mode really expands the possibilities as well. Granted it takes some programming chops and knowledge to edit effectively but if you're deep into this stuff, its great and there are some wonderful sonic possibilities. The demos and tutorials could be greatly improved, but the underlying sound is excellent. Its a great deal at the current price.


----------



## Andoran (Oct 8, 2019)

I have all the Valhalla's, Nimbus, Spaces II, but my go to's have become Seventh Heaven Pro and Sonsig. I seriously love Sonsig, amazing reverb plugin.


----------



## nas (Oct 14, 2019)

Relab LX480 is a great reverb and easily worth that price. I have quite a bit of past experience with the original hardware units and this a very close representation... virtually indistinguishable. It's a different sound from the Bricasti (i.e. Seventh Heaven) or convolution reverbs like Altiverb, but it's rich and lush and is really a staple of so many great classic recordings.


----------

